# TÜV - Beanstandung - völlig normale Bauteilerwärmung



## Onkel Dagobert (25 August 2022)

Ich hatte heute mein zweites Kundenerlebnis binnen weniger Tage bezüglich einer Beanstandung zu erwärmten Bauteilen im Schaltschrank. Der TÜV richtet seine (ach so tolle) Wärmebildkamera in den geöffneten Schaltschrank und erkennt logischerweise einige Hotspots. In beiden Fällen stehen die Schränke seit Jahrzehnten in thermisch unauffälligen Technikzentralen. In beiden Fällen gibt es keine nennenswerte Leistungen in den Schränken. Eine Schaltschrankerwärmung ist absolut nicht spürbar! Bei dem einen Kunden sind einige Siemens-Motorschutzschalter in einem 13,5cm-Feld per Kammschiene nach allen Regeln der Kunst aneinander gereiht. Kleine Leistungen, maximal ein Lüfter mit drei, vier, oder vielleicht auch 7,5 Kilowatt Leistung. Jedenfalls nichts Nennenswertes für einen zweitürigen Standschrank. Bei dem anderen Kunden ist das Objekt der Beanstandung eine Reihe von 230V-Relais, welche mit herstellerspezifischen Kammbrücken verbunden sind. Diese Bauteile werden selbstverständlich spürbar, aber völlig unbedenklich warm. Der TÜV bemängelt dies jedoch! Ich habe noch nicht heraus gefunden, ob es sich um den selben Prüfer handelt. Je mehr ich jedoch darüber nachdenke, um so wahrscheinlicher ist es. Zwei dermaßen gleichartig gestörte Personen kann es eigentlich nicht geben, und schon gar nicht in zwei benachbarten Bundesländern.

Einer der Kunden hat bereits in einem Schrank die Morschutzschalter durch eine neuere Siemens-Serie ersetzt. Möglicherweise sind die tatsächlich energiesparender, ich bin der Sache nicht nach gegangen. Aus meiner Sicht ist das jedenfalls völlig hirnrissig! Kennt ihr solche Fälle? Was kann man dagegen tun? Den TÜV beanstanden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2022)

Wenn auch aus unterschiedlichen Bundesländern, waren
Sie vielleicht auf der selben Schulung. 
Ich vermute mal das die Prüfer auf Veranlassung des Brandschutz-
Versicherer ihre Runden drehen, dann müssen die etwas Aufschreiben,
damit Sie ihre hohe Rechnung rechtfertigen können.
Dazu kommt dann das neue Spielzeug, die Wärmebildkamera, schon
wird ohne Verstand in Frage gestellt, was Jahrzehnte lang funktioniert.


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2022)

Das Thema hatten wir auch schon.
Wir haben den TÜV “beanstandet  😜 
Vorlage der MSS-Datenblätter und an Siemens weiter verwiesen.


----------



## Holzmichl (26 August 2022)

Bei uns wird die Prüfung nach VdS seit vielen Jahren einmal jährlich für alle Schaltanlagen im Betrieb durchgeführt.
Die Dokumentation dazu kenne ich in-und-auswendig. Es gibt bestimmte absolute Temperaturen, die nicht überschritten werden dürfen je nach Bauteil.
Natürlich wird dabei auch mal was gefunden, aber wenn dabei Bauteile ausgetauscht werden sollen ist das immer sachlich richtig und ohne Diskussion.

Das Einzige, was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist dass der Prüfer seine neue Wärmebildkamera auf Auto-Anpassung der Farben gestellt hat und in einem ansonsten unauffälligen Schrank die minimal wärmeren Bauteile dadurch rot oder orange dargestellt werden. Und dadurch falsche Schlüsse gezogen werden.
Das Bauteile getauscht werden müssen wird in der Doku der Prüfung vermerkt und mit einer Begründung und einer Klasse zur "Schwere der Beanstandung" versehen.
Da müsste man das Ganze nachvollziehbar selber kontrollieren können.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 August 2022)

Sagen die auch xx°C zu warm, oder einfach zu warm?
Würde die Datenblättern der Komponenten dazu hohlen.


----------



## Holzmichl (26 August 2022)

Das kommt drauf an, je nach Bauteil.
Kabel haben eine festgesetzte Temperatur.
MSS, Schütze etc werden eher auf Hotspots an den Klemmen oder den schaltenden Bauteilen untersucht.
NH-Trenner haben auch eine festgesetzte Temperatur.

Ein MSS (Bimetall) der nur als Gesamtes warm ist, aber sonst unauffällig, wird maximal als "zu Beobachten" vermerkt, bleibt aber sonst drin.
Was man aber dazu sagen muss: Der Prüfer kennt den Betrieb seit 10+ Jahren und unsere Instandhaltung hat eine eigene kleine Wärmebildkamera.

Was schon angemeckert wird, ist wenn ein Schank als Ganzes zu warm ist. Dann entweder Last verringern, Klimagerät verbauen oder Schaltschrank als Gesamtes erneuern. Es wurde auch schon mal ein nagelneuer Schrank (externer Lieferant) bemängelt, weil die Luftführung im Schrank mangelhaft und dadurch stellenweise die Temperatur zu hoch war.

Bei Temperaturen über ich glaube 50 oder 60 Grad soll jedes Bauteil getauscht werden. Dann ist aber normalerweise irgendwas im Argen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2022)

Die Ergebnisse einer Wärmebildkamera muss man auch interpretieren können.
Manchmal wundert man sich schon, wenn man die Bilder anschaut.
Ich hab zusätzlich einen einfachen Temperaturdatenlogger. Hat sich schon ein paar mal bewährt.


----------



## Elektriko (26 August 2022)

Welche Temperaturen stehen im Bericht?


----------



## Schmidi (26 August 2022)

Nur zur Einordnung, ein Niederspannungs Schaltgerät darf nach IEC 60947-1 an den Anschlussklemmen bis zu 60-70K erwärmen bei Nennstrom (ist Materialabhängig), Betätigungsorgane aus Kunststoff dürfen bis 25K und sonstige Teile bis 50K. Das alles im Neuzustand. 
Es kommt sehr auf die Erfahrung des Prüfers an, ob er die Thermografie richtig interpretieren kann oder einfach nur nach dem roten Fleck sucht.


----------



## Chräshe (26 August 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen über ich glaube 50 oder 60 Grad soll jedes Bauteil getauscht werden. Dann ist aber normalerweise irgendwas im Argen.


Dann musst du jeden Steuertrafo und jede klassische Meldeleuchte mit Glühfaden nach sehr kurzer Betriebsdauer austauschen! 😉



Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse einer Wärmebildkamera muss man auch interpretieren können.


Das gilt für jede Messung, die erfolgt. 
Einerseits gibt es ein paar Grundlagen zur IR-Messung, die man kennen und berücksichtigen sollte.
Andererseits müssen elektrische Phänomene hinterfragt werden. Zum Beispiel wenn sich die Sicherungen von einem Drehstrommotor unterschiedlich erwärmen…


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2022)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Andererseits müssen elektrische Phänomene hinterfragt werden. Zum Beispiel wenn sich die Sicherungen von einem Drehstrommotor unterschiedlich erwärmen…


oder Klemmstellen, die sind dann unter Umständen lose,
so etwas führt dann zu bränden.


----------



## Holzmichl (26 August 2022)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Dann musst du jeden Steuertrafo und jede klassische Meldeleuchte mit Glühfaden nach sehr kurzer Betriebsdauer austauschen! 😉


Da hast Du natürlich recht.
Auch du/dt- oder Sinusfilter können bei Betrieb nahe Nennstrom schön warm werden.
Bremswiderstände sind auch ne nette Heizung.
Hab ich leider bei meinem Kommentar unter dem Tisch fallen lassen, das wird extra bewertet bzw bei Zweifeln das Datenblatt zu Rate gezogen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ein Prüfer mit Erfahrung und Augenmaß wäre schön.


----------



## DennisBerger (26 August 2022)

Wahrscheinlich haben wir den gleichen Tüv Prüfer...auch bei uns hat er einen Motorschutzschalter beanstandet weil dieser zu heiss wäre, ebenso ein Schütz. Beide wurden  ausgewechselt.. Ende vom Lied: beide neuen haben auch die gleichen Temperaturen.
der Schaltschrank ist übrigens über 35 Jahre alt und machte nie Probleme....




Holzmichl schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen über ich glaube 50 oder 60 Grad soll jedes Bauteil getauscht werden. Dann ist aber normalerweise irgendwas im Argen.


50-60 Grad hast du eigentlich bei jedem Schütz an der Spule wenn dieser dauer angezogen ist. kannst mal testen.
wenn man die tauscht, bringt das gar nichts.

TÜV VDS:
ebenso hat er fast alle Sicherungsverteiler bei uns bemängelt, dass die Sicherungen nicht doppelt gekennzeichet wären, also außen auf der Kunststoffabdeckung und dann noch mal innen wenn man die Abdeckung runter macht.
Hatte eine längere Diskussion mit ihm, dass mir das unbekannt ist und er mir doch bitte zeigen soll, wo das steht.. ich warte heute noch drauf...
kennt jemand diese Vorschrift (dass aussen (ist ja normal)  *und* unter der Abdeckung die Sicherung beschriftet sein muss)? und wo sie steht?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 August 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> 50-60 Grad hast du eigentlich bei jedem Schütz an der Spule wenn dieser dauer angezogen ist. kannst mal testen.
> wenn man die tauscht, bringt das gar nichts.


Heute mal getestet. 62°C 24VDC Schutz  neu und ohne Last


----------



## Holzmichl (26 August 2022)

Ich such mir morgen mal die letzte Thermographie-Doku raus. Dann sehe ich gleich, ob mir mein Gedächtnis bzgl der 60°C einen Streich gespielt hat


----------



## Oberchefe (26 August 2022)

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich vor kurzem mit dem Auto meiner Tochter. Bemängelt wurden (neben den Bremsbelägen) die Bremsscheiben ("verschlissen"). Die neuen Scheiben haben laut Hersteller (ATE) 22mm, Minimum laut Hersteller 19mm. Die bemängelten Scheiben hatten 20,5 mm und keinerlei Riefen oder dergleichen, waren also gerade mal zur Hälfte runter.
Ich mache mittlerweile gar nichts mehr bevor ich zur HU gehe, dann können sie dort Mängel finden (für die Statistik sprich ihre Daseinsberechtigung). Meine Erfahrung: wenn man alle Mängel vorher beseitigt (zumindest bei Autos > 5 Jahren), dann meinen sie unbedingt irgendwelche gravierenden Mängel finden zu müssen. Das wird dann meist viel teurer als die Gebühr für die Nachprüfung.


----------



## DennisBerger (26 August 2022)

screenshot:







Motorschutz Sirius darf die Umgebungstemperatur alleine schon bis zu 70°C betragen:


quellen:





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				








						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				





			https://media.automation24.com/manual/de/60279172_manual_SIRIUS_Innovations_circuit_breaker_3RV2.pdf
		



weitere Infos zu diesem Thema:


artikel als pdf: https://www.elektropraktiker.de/ep-...Id=7628&hash=3b001bc9a567e07c13d75f36b93fa1c8

da steht als Antwort zu Frage 2 drin, dass die Schütze nicht getauscht werden müssen.


das werde ich beim nächsten TÜV Besuch diesem dann auch sagen, wenn er wieder 70°C heiße Schützspulen oder Motorschutzschalter bemängelt....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben wir den gleichen Tüv Prüfer...auch bei uns hat er einen Motorschutzschalter beanstandet weil dieser zu heiss wäre,



Ein Motorschutzschalter muss übrigens Warm werden, 
damit ein Bimetall überhaupt funktioniert. Da haben die 
TÜV Prüfer wohl bei den Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik nicht
aufgepasst.

Schlimm kann es noch werden wenn die anfangen die Kamera
auf F-Baugruppen des ET200sp System zu halten, die sind immer kurz
vorn verglühen und austauschen geht da nicht, die bekommt man erst 
gar nicht.


----------



## Malefiz (27 August 2022)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Nur zur Einordnung, ein Niederspannungs Schaltgerät darf nach IEC 60947-1 an den Anschlussklemmen bis zu 60-70K erwärmen bei Nennstrom (ist Materialabhängig), Betätigungsorgane aus Kunststoff dürfen bis 25K und sonstige Teile bis 50K. Das alles im Neuzustand.
> Es kommt sehr auf die Erfahrung des Prüfers an, ob er die Thermografie richtig interpretieren kann oder einfach nur nach dem roten Fleck sucht.


Wie kühlst du das? Mit flüssigen Stickstoff?

Oder wärmer sein als die Umgebung und von welcher Temperatur gest du aus.


----------



## DennisBerger (27 August 2022)

> Oder wärmer sein als die Umgebung und von welcher Temperatur gehst du aus.



antwort siehe in dem pdf


			https://www.elektropraktiker.de/ep-2006-10-804-805.pdf?eID=tx_nawsecuredl&falId=7628&hash=3b001bc9a567e07c13d75f36b93fa1c8


----------



## GLT (27 August 2022)

Wie @Blockmove schon anspricht - der fachgerechte Umgang mit einer Wärmebildkamera will geübt sein - sonst ist es "wer viel misst, misst Mist".

Und nur, weil etwas wärmer ist, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass das falsch sein muss.

Bei "Problemen" haben wir immer auch das direkte Gespräch mit dem TÜVler gesucht u. den Sachverhalt geklärt - ist was zu machen, dann ist es halt so, vieles hat sich aber auch geklärt.


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Bei "Problemen" haben wir immer auch das direkte Gespräch mit dem TÜVler gesucht u. den Sachverhalt geklärt - ist was zu machen, dann ist es halt so, vieles hat sich aber auch geklärt.


100% ACK

Man muss hier auch mal dem TÜV ein Lob aussprechen. Mit den allermeisten Prüfern kann man auch reden.
Klar wechselt beim TÜV auch mal das Personal und nach 30 Jahren kann auch wirklich mal ein neuer Prüfer kommen 
Und der Neue muss auch erst in die Aufgaben hineinwachsen.
Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es einfach wichtig, offen miteinander umzugehen.
Bei Normen und Vorschriften gibt es eben nicht nur 0 und 1.


----------

